

Show HN: Pine – OpenTable for Massages - welder
https://pinenow.com/

======
shiftpgdn
Jesus christ there are lot of 0 day old accounts commenting in here. Please go
"disrupt" reddit or some other site.

~~~
welder
I know it looks bad but that's not us! Please do your best to get past the new
commenters... we would really appreciate your feedback on the site and
product.

------
kapkapkap
Is this A/B testing for the other massage post on the front page? Or are you a
different company?

    
    
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8372392

~~~
welder
We are a different company, separate people and product.

------
relic47
I have a back injury so tend to be a frequenter of massage providers. I've
tried a bunch of massage services and providers and it's really hit or miss.
But this seems way better than trying to book something directly with a
masseuse/masseur which usually involves a lot of back and forth for
scheduling, rates, clarification of service, etc. So I'm really glad that
there is some disruption in this space to make this particular hassle easier.
I also think that this model could possibly guarantee a better overall
experience as there is someone on the other end that cares about converting
you into a regular customer on their platform which may improve quality
standards everywhere, and especially for the providers on the particular
platform. In my experience, massage providers seldom care if you had a good
experience and there is basically nothing you can do if you had a bad one.
This is especially true if you go to get massage as a form of physical therapy
rather than just someone giving you a relaxation rub.

I've actually used Pine a few times and I will say that the booking process is
surprisingly simple via their app and website. Also, I've never been
disappointed with the quality of the provider I got - seems like at the very
least this startup has really good relationships with quality providers that
they are able to bring onto the platform. Worth a try in my opinion.

------
welder
We've been working on this for the last few months and would appreciate
feedback. Thanks!

------
mfilev
tried it, loved it. the mts are good but it must be hard for them to scale
easily

------
helloumar
Nice site, will you be opening for other cities too? like DC?

~~~
companyhen
Account created 12 minutes ago. :|

C'mon son!

~~~
helloumar
Dear son, just created the account and will be active in this space! Pls visit
my linkedin profile
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/umarakram](http://www.linkedin.com/in/umarakram)
Im not a bot but a human :)

~~~
dang
It's not a question of being a bot, but of comments from brand new accounts
that look like astroturf. Those are not ok here, especially when they coincide
with suspicious votes trying to push the story up.

All: please don't try to promote your (or anyone else's) work this way. It's
not in your interests: it will probably get both the submission and the
accounts penalized, your fellow users will complain, and it's usually obvious
anyway.

------
rbafna
Great service, super personal.

~~~
bnejad
Account created and commented within a minute. Solid, seems legit.

~~~
companyhen
Obviously just a coincidence. :P

